# Open Wounds and Salts help



## Lightbluefaith (Aug 3, 2009)

I am looking for an answer to this mess i've gotten into while researching.
I would love any clarification i can get on this matter!

Set up:

I have had two female crowntail bettas in the same 2 gallon tank for over a year now, they have always got along well, i was always very careful watching their behavor, they quickly became very close over the coarse of a few days. (no chaseing , nipping or territorial behavior) I've tested the water, i have a light i keep on 10-12 hours a day, no filtration or heater, i clean and regulate myself using a siphen and thermometer. I do spot cleaning as needed ( algae scrub, netting waste and food bits) so about 10per water changes every week and full clean every month. I feed them brine shrimp once a week, and flakes every other day. When they look bloated i feed a little bit of pea after skipping a couple days of feeding.

Situation:

Wedsday I noticed one of my bettas was at the bottom of the tank and appeared to have a huge open wound on her back on one side! I immediately but gently removed her and quarantined her in a 1 gal seperate container filled with clean water treated with bettafix, a pinch of aquarium salt and water conditioner.
Since then i have been watching her every day and the wound looked like it was scabing over with what appeared to be pale (she is a white betta) soft lofty tissue. She has been getting weaker but even so she doesnt show signs of flared gills, she breaths very calmly and has enough strength to get air when she needs it.
Today is the 5th day and I was alarmed to discover slightly raised scales, which i know indactes dropsy which is a symptom of infection.

I hear aquarium salt is good for healing wounds and breathing BUT i also read that the bloating from dropsy is caused by too much sodium and aquarium salt will only make it worse! I was told epsom salt is supposed to have no sodium and can be used instead. Currently I have added a drop betta revive combined with the bettafix treatment.
ALSO yes i have been keeping her temperary container clean and free of debree!

I know i am running out of time so any help will be taken seriously.
PICTURES INCLUDED! :-(


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I really don't know what to do!! I'm sure someone will be able to help you though. I really really hope she pulls through.


----------



## Lightbluefaith (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you for your condolances though!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. I'm so sorry about your betta. There really isn't anything you can do for dropsy because its fatal. I don't know if you should treat the wound or not. Medicating her might do her in. The best advice I can give you is to make her as comfortable as possible and keep her water clean and warm. Poor little thing. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lightbluefaith (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you ;_; 
I will keep her warm and comfortable and clean at the very least!
Even if she dies I just want to know I did everything in my power to do.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, you've done everything you can for her.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm sorry about your female. I would have highly suggested not putting females together, especially in such a small tank. I'm surprised they even got along.

Like the others suggested, just keep her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Lightbluefaith (Aug 3, 2009)

*azul and blanka*

Yeah, I started with one(azul) for a week maybe and before I got the second girl I asked someone who had been at petco a long time, she told me it would be fine to put them together. :roll:

Still, I didn't just dump them in together, I let them 'talk' while floating the new one in a baggy (blanka) and at first they were all up in each others faces, flared fins and everything! I was worried my colorful bright blue female was actualy male by mistake! When I put them in the tank I made divider out of leftover plastic, then when they no longer acted agressive I removed it and watched them carefully. At first they did ineract by chasing but no nipping so I kept them within sight for three whole days and each day they got better and even started sharing food! I know a lot of times fighting is a territorial thing so i moved furniture around all the time to make it look like new territory. Also unlike cases i've heard of they took turns being pushy! Even though blanka got picked on at first she faught back and after that they took turns chasing, so there was no "bully" or "victum"- If there had been i definately wouldnt have allowed it! 

It really wasn't until more recently that I found out it isn't recommended but, it worked out while it lasted. 

I do wonder if Azul will miss Blanka -_-


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Epsom salts is fine to use. I would certainly give a series of salt baths, not at 1 pinch, but at 1 tsp\gallon of water.

I mix up salt bath in a 1 gallon jug, then poor into smaller container for treatment.


----------



## Lightbluefaith (Aug 3, 2009)

*Salt dips*

How much time should I wait between salt dips?
My senior equatics expert told me to give her 2 days to rest between dips, does that sound right?

She also said 5 mins in should kill all parasites, bacteria or whatever got in the wound!  I really hope it works!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

You can give up to 5 dips a day. 2 days between is not needed at all. The sicker the fish the more frequent I dip. I would do at least 2 a day for those wounds, and keep the tank water clean. daily or every other day water changes. I would do daily 50% and once a week 100%.


----------



## Lightbluefaith (Aug 3, 2009)

UPDATE: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1ops44&s=3

I have performed two salt dips two days apart, and i am continuing the bettafix medication. Some days she seemed worse others she seemed to be recovering. The flap of loose skin has broken off little by litte, and the wound underneigth has a thin layer of skin covering it, i really hope none of her organs are damaged. The location of the wound seems to have missed anything vital seeing as she has survived almost two weeks now. At least, i hope that is the case. If anyone can tell me what signs to look for in a recovering betta that would be very helpful!


----------



## Lightbluefaith (Aug 3, 2009)

AH! Didn't see your post. I was worried too many would be stressful but i think i will make them more frequent due to the fact that she doesnt freak out at all when i dip her, i'm told they are supposed to freak a bit. :/ 

But, if i do two a day doesnt that mean im changing the water too frequently? I thought i am supposed to use half of her current water, because she is used to it, mixed with the salt. (1tbs per gal disolved) She is in a 2qt container so 1/2 tbs.

And if she isnt reacting is it safe to increase the salt in the next dip?


----------



## Lightbluefaith (Aug 3, 2009)

This same fish is doing so much better! Her wound is all healed up, theres a dip but no pink or red spots. She eats, she's lively, she swims into a postion to catch food when she sees me walk by!  I tested her water and the ph, hardness, alkalinity, nitrate, nitrite are all perfect! The only thing is she can't swim in one place for very long, she's not lethargic though, what she does is she balances herself on decorations and then aims for where she wants to go and uses a quick flick of her tail! I've never seen a fish get around so well- I'm not sure what i did right but it looks like the suffering is over. Thank you for all the kind and informative responses! <3


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i hope it works too


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that she is recovering and doing well!


----------

